# Outline erstellen mit Illustrator



## femjava (29. März 2004)

Hallo alle
dies ist eine Anfängerinnenfrage, weil ich das Illustrator kaum kenne (und nicht wüsste, wie das Problem im Photoshop zu lösen). Wie erstelle ich eine Outline-Schrift? Die Schrift soll grün sein und mit einer grauen Outline umrandet.. Klar hab ich im Helpfile nachgelesen, aber es gibt zig-Einträge und diese sagen mir nicht so viel (z.B. outline object comman) Im Menü "Effect - Path" sehe ich die Option "Outline stroke"/"Outline object", aber diese sind nicht anwählbar.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Ich hab Illustrator 10/Win.
Danke für eine Antwort
femjava


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. März 2004)

Hallihallo,

Hab Dir mal ein Bild angehangen, wo alles erklärt wird.
Du erstellst Deine Schrift, markierst sie mit dem schwarzen Pfeil und dann klickst Du auf Type --> Create Outline (Schritt 1)
Um diese Linie zu färben musst Du auf  das Type Object gehen und dort kannst Du die Farbe, Strichstärke etc. definieren. 

Gruß vom ALF

http://www.plasma-pixels.de/temp/tut2.gif ist das Tutorial-Bild und hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## megabit (5. April 2004)

Mit Illustrator ist es die schönere Methode, aber es geht auch leicht in PS.

Buchstaben makieren (mit Zauberstab) dann das Auswahlwerkzeug benutzen, mit rechter Maustaste in die Auswahl klicken und dort Kontur füllen auswählen.

Farbe auswählen Strichstärke und fertig.


----------

